# General > Sport >  Jock Mackay Cup Quarter Finals + NCL Fixtures - 13.2.10

## Brizer2k7

Jock Mackay Cup Quarter Finals
#####################

Bonar Bridge V Balintore
Tain Thistle V Golspie Sutherland
*Thurso* V Invergordon
Muir of Ord Rovers V Dingwall Thistle

1.30 p.m kick-offs

PSG North Caledonian League
#####################

Fort William V *Halkirk United* (To be played at Halkirk)

2.00 p.m kick-off

----------


## Brizer2k7

This afternoon's scores

Jock Mackay Cup Quarter Finals
#####################

Bonar Bridge 3 V Balintore 1
Tain Thistle 1 V Golspie Sutherland 3
(Also counts as a league fixture and 3 points to Golspie)
*Thurso* V Invergordon (Off - Invergordon couldn't raise a team))
Muir of Ord Rovers 2 V Dingwall Thistle 1

1.30 p.m kick-offs

PSG North Caledonian League
#####################

Fort William 1 V *Halkirk United* 2 (Played at Recreation Park, Halkirk)
*Halkirk United goals by Colin Sinclair (2 pens)*

2.00 p.m kick-off

----------

